# PC Zusammenstellen  Ryzen oder Intel



## Serod (25. Mai 2017)

Hallo
Ich möchte mir einen neuen Pc zusammenstellen.
In meiner jetzigen Planung:

Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
Intel Core i7 7700K 4x 4.20GHz So.1151
be quiet! Dark Rock 3 Tower Kühler
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit

CobaPower CS-550it 82+ Bronze 550W (kommt aus dem alten PC mit)
Asus Dual-GTX1060-6G Gaming Nvidia GeForce Grafikkarte (kommt aus dem alten PC mit)
Netzteil und Grafikkarte verwende ich weiter.


Nun bin ich mir irgendwie nicht mehr so sicher. Ryzen scheint nicht schlecht zu sein aber ob es sich lohnt einen Ryzen 7 1700 einem I7 7700k vorzuziehen ?
Leider weiß ich auch nicht welches Mainboard am besten geeignet wäre oder welchen Kühler ich nehmen könnte.

Den PC nutze ich Hauptsächlich im Spielbereich
Games wie zum Beispiel Starcraft2,DA:I,Arma3,Civ6,B1,ME:Andromeda,Rainbow six,Fallout4, oder rise of the tomb raider würde in mein interesse fallen.


Viele Grüße und ein großes Danke  vorab für Ideen  
Serod


----------



## scimitare (25. Mai 2017)

7700K mit einem Z170 Board ist nicht so gut. Ich würde dir zu einem Ryzen 1600x raten, dazu würde ich das Netzteil entsorgen, dass taugt nichts mehr.

Ich würde es so machen:

AMD Ryzen 5 1600X, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kuhler (YD160XBCAEWOF) 250€
ASUS Prime X370-Pro (90MB0TD0-M0EAY0) 140€
Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-17-17 (BLE2C8G4D26AFEA/BLE2K8G4D26AFEA) 120€
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726) 45€ + Schrauben
be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (BN272) 50€
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/sharkoon-s25-w-mit-sichtfenster-a1514715.html 45€
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/crucial-mx300-275gb-ct275mx300ssd1-a1481823.html 85€
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/seagate-desktop-hdd-1tb-st1000dm003-a686480.html 50€

Gehäuse ist optional, Festplatten auch.


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. Mai 2017)

Wenn es der i7 7700K sein soll, dann bitte Board mit Z270 Chipsatz. Sonst haben wir hier nach Zusammenbau sofort einen Problemthread 

Und das Netzteil gehört bitte in den Elektroschrott. Das Pure Power 10 von scimitare reicht auch für den Intel.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2017)

Also, dein Cobra Netzteil kannst du in die Mülltonne überführen. 
Alleine ein PCIe Stecker sagt da schon alles, den Rest kann man sich sparen.

Dann musst du selbst überlegen. 
Wie lange willst du die Plattform nutzen?
Je länger du sie nutzen willst, desto mehr Kerne sollte du verbauen.
Bis 2 Jahre reicht der 7700k aus. Bei 5 Jahren würde ich schon den 1700 nehmen.


----------



## Chrissi (25. Mai 2017)

> Games wie zum Beispiel Starcraft2,DA:I,Arma3,Civ6,B1,ME:Andromeda,Rainbow six,Fallout4, oder rise of the tomb raider würde in mein interesse fallen.



Dann auf jeden Fall den 7700K. Denn viele deiner genannten Spiele laufen extrem schlecht mit Ryzen, da sie einfach 0 von mehr Kernen profitieren sondern die IPC Leistung des Todes benötigen. Da kackt AMD aber ab. Deswegen ganz klar meine Empfehlung der 7700K, am Besten noch mit PC auf 5Ghz, dann haste die maximale Leistung in deinen Spielen.


----------



## SnaxeX (25. Mai 2017)

Chrissi schrieb:


> Dann auf jeden Fall den 7700K. Denn viele deiner genannten Spiele laufen extrem schlecht mit Ryzen, da sie einfach 0 von mehr Kernen profitieren sondern die IPC Leistung des Todes benötigen. Da kackt AMD aber ab. Deswegen ganz klar meine Empfehlung der 7700K, am Besten noch mit PC auf 5Ghz, dann haste die maximale Leistung in deinen Spielen.



Abkacken ist das falsche Wort, das stimmt überhaupt nicht. Ist auch vollkommen überzogen. Und auch auf 5 GHz bringt man doch auch nicht jeden i7-7700K soweit ich weiß?
Aber wenn viel StarCraft 2 und Arma 3 gespielt wird bzw. hauptsächlich, ist der i7 eine Überlegung wert. Ansonsten ist wiederum der R5 1600 eine Überlegung wert, wenn viel neue Games gezockt werden, wie z.B. BF1, Ghost Recon etc.


----------



## Chrissi (25. Mai 2017)

Naja also grade in Arma, SC2 usw. liegt der Ryzen schon ganz stark hinter dem i7. Also nicht 10% oder so, sondern viel viel mehr. Grade wenn etwas mehr los ist, bekommt man da kein zufriedenstellendes Spielerlebnis hin. 
Klar in BF1 ist der Ryzen 5 1600 super, das nutzt ja auch alle Kerne. 

Ich hatte bis jetzt schon Einige 7700K da und jeder Chip hat 5Ghz mitgemacht. Kann natürlich nur Glück gewesen sein, aber die meisten Chips sollten das Schaffen. Ansonsten 4.8Ghz schafft wirklich jeder Chip, das ist ja nicht viel schlechter


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2017)

Mit einem 1600 läuft Starcraft 2 natürlich auch.


----------



## SnaxeX (25. Mai 2017)

Chrissi schrieb:


> Naja also grade in Arma, SC2 usw. liegt der Ryzen schon ganz stark hinter dem i7. Also nicht 10% oder so, sondern viel viel mehr. Grade wenn etwas mehr los ist, bekommt man da kein zufriedenstellendes Spielerlebnis hin.
> Klar in BF1 ist der Ryzen 5 1600 super, das nutzt ja auch alle Kerne.
> 
> Ich hatte bis jetzt schon Einige 7700K da und jeder Chip hat 5Ghz mitgemacht. Kann natürlich nur Glück gewesen sein, aber die meisten Chips sollten das Schaffen. Ansonsten 4.8Ghz schafft wirklich jeder Chip, das ist ja nicht viel schlechter



Ich wollt das nur mit den 5GHz kurz einwerfen, weil man ja hier und da liest, dass das zwar ziemlich viele CPUs schaffen, aber die Spannung bzw. Hitze raufgeht, vor allem weil Intel ja nicht verlötet wie AMD...^^
Ja, es stimmt eh, dass ein Ryzen Prozessor sehr mehr nachlässt in Arma 3 und StarCraft 2, ich fand das Wort "abkacken" einfach nur etwas überspitzt formuliert, wie als wenn wir wieder von FX Prozessoren reden würden^^


----------



## Chrissi (25. Mai 2017)

> Mit einem 1600 läuft Starcraft 2 natürlich auch.


Ist nur die Frage wie gut  Im 1vs1 mit 50 Supply sicherlich. Wenn dann mehr los ist nicht mehr so gut. 



> Ja, es stimmt eh, dass ein Ryzen Prozessor sehr mehr nachlässt in Arma 3 und StarCraft 2, ich fand das Wort "abkacken" einfach nur etwas überspitzt formuliert, wie als wenn wir wieder von FX Prozessoren reden würden^^


Klar so schlecht ist es natürlich nicht. Aber der Unterschied ist schon so, das ich als Käufer Intel nehmen würde wenn ich eben viele CPU lastige Spiele spiele. Strategiespiele allgemein und die ganzen Eary Access Spiele gehören ja auch dazu.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2017)

Chrissi schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage wie gut  Im 1vs1 mit 50 Supply sicherlich. Wenn dann mehr los ist nicht mehr so gut.



Wenn richtig was los ist, klappt jede CPU zusammen. Das weißt du doch.


----------



## Chrissi (25. Mai 2017)

Geht, nen 7700K mit OC kann in den meisten Situationen gut mithalten und deutlich mehr als nen Ryzen 5 1600 oder 1700.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2017)

Schwer zu sagen. Arma 3 ist so grottig programmiert, da kannst du alles knicken.
Und Starcraft ist uralt. Das läuft aufm Handy.


----------



## Chrissi (25. Mai 2017)

Intel läuft aber nunmal deutlich besser. Egal aus welchen Gründen. Und wenn man solche Spiele viel spielt, dann sollte man auch nen 7700K kaufen. Nur Ryzen kaufen weil es neu und cool ist macht ja keinen Sinn. Ich möchte als Kunde ja die maximale Leistung in meinem Spiel haben und das bekommt man eben bei solchen Spielen, Strategiespiele, Early Access Spielen usw. nicht mit Ryzen, sondern mit dem 7700K.


----------



## SnaxeX (25. Mai 2017)

Chrissi schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage wie gut  Im 1vs1 mit 50 Supply sicherlich. Wenn dann mehr los ist nicht mehr so gut.
> 
> 
> Klar so schlecht ist es natürlich nicht. Aber der Unterschied ist schon so, das ich als Käufer Intel nehmen würde wenn ich eben viele CPU lastige Spiele spiele. Strategiespiele allgemein und die ganzen Eary Access Spiele gehören ja auch dazu.





Chrissi schrieb:


> Intel läuft aber nunmal deutlich besser. Egal aus welchen Gründen. Und wenn man solche Spiele viel spielt, dann sollte man auch nen 7700K kaufen. Nur Ryzen kaufen weil es neu und cool ist macht ja keinen Sinn. Ich möchte als Kunde ja die maximale Leistung in meinem Spiel haben und das bekommt man eben bei solchen Spielen, Strategiespiele, Early Access Spielen usw. nicht mit Ryzen, sondern mit dem 7700K.



SingleCore lastige Spiele, Spiele, die auf mehr Kerne optimiert sind nicht:

CPU-Skalierung in Spielen im Test: 6, 8 oder 10 CPU-Kerne schlagen 4 schnelle - ComputerBase
Ghost Recon Wildlands: GPU- und CPU-Benchmarks aus der Finalversion [Update]
The Division PC im Techniktest: Benchmarks von 17 Grafikkarten plus CPU-Kernskalierung

Was man ja auch nicht vergessen darf, ist, dass sich die Frametimes, Min FPS und Durchschnitts FPS sich erheblich verbessern bei einem Ryzen Prozessor Und auch wenn man "maximale" Leistung haben mag, macht es aber insofern keinen Sinn, wenn ich mir jetzt eine CPU kaufe, die vielleicht in einem Early Access Spiel 130fps anstatt 100fps schafft, aber in 5 Jahren dann nicht mehr hinter her kommt, weil sie zwar einen hohen Takt hat, aber eine niedrige Threadanzahl.

Und es geht hierbei auch gar nicht ums aufzwingen von einer Ryzen CPU, sondern mehr zum Aufzeigen, worauf man achten sollte - man kann nicht nur nach absoluten FPS gehen, sondern muss auch das andere betrachten. Natürlich, wenn der TE sag(en würde),. er spielt NUR WoW und StarCraft 2 bis er 100 ist, macht ein i7 sinn. Aber ansonsten muss man sich das genau anschauen, weil einfach das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis total im Eimer ist.


----------



## Chrissi (25. Mai 2017)

Natürlich wenn das Spiel alle Kerne nutzt kann der AMD punkten. Da habe ich ja auch nie etwas gegen gesagt. Aber der TE hat nunmal einige Spiele genant wo das nicht so ist. 
Und es ist ja net so das die ganzen Early Access Dinger so gut laufen das es 100 gegen 130FPS sind, sondern deutlich geringere Framezahlen zu Stande kommen, wo es auf jedes Bisschen Leistung ankommt.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2017)

Ich würde immer langfristig kaufen.
Der 7700k mag heute schneller sein und für die paar Games der richtige Prozessor sein.
Aber man ändert schnell die Gewohnheiten und in zwei Jahren kannst du den 7700k dann wegwerfen, das wäre mir schlicht zu kurz gedacht.
Und das Dilemma ist nun mal, dass bei Intel mehr als 4 Kerne noch unfassbar viel Geld kosten. Das dauert noch, bis sich das da ändert.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. Mai 2017)

Ich würde mir allerdings keine CPU holen, die wegen Early Access besser läuft. Der Zustand ist eh temporär.


----------



## SnaxeX (25. Mai 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich würde mir allerdings keine CPU holen, die wegen Early Access besser läuft. Der Zustand ist eh temporär.



Das kommt auch noch dazu. Und die Richtung geht halt zioemlich eindeutig hin zu Mehr Kernen/Threads. Und ich finde zb. da den R5 1600 ziemlich praktisch, da er ja auch noch 100€ billiger ist, die ich wiederum in eine größere SSD, RAM, schickeres Gehäuse oder whatever stecken kann.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2017)

Letztendlich muss der TS entscheiden, was für ihn wichtiger ist.
Kurzfristig den schnellsten Spiele Prozessor zu haben oder langfristig mehr Leistung generieren zu können.


----------



## scimitare (25. Mai 2017)

Mit dem Ryzen 1600x ist alles locker spielbar was hier genannt wurde. Die Leute tun immer so als würde Arma 3 nur mit einem 7700K laufen und vergessen dabei, dass es auch Leute gibt die das mit einem alten 750 oder nem Phenom zocken. Wenn der 1600x auf 4 Ghz läuft laufen alle Spiele die der TE genannt hat locker, deshalb meine Empfehlung. Die Zeit der IPC hungrigen Spiele neigt sich dem Ende zu, wenn man z.B. bei Ghost Recoon sieht was mit guter Optimierung möglich ist. So ein Spiel wäre mit einem Dual Core kaum realisierbar.


----------



## SnaxeX (25. Mai 2017)

scimitare schrieb:


> Mit dem Ryzen 1600x ist alles locker spielbar was hier genannt wurde. Die Leute tun immer so als würde Arma 3 nur mit einem 7700K laufen und vergessen dabei, dass es auch Leute gibt die das mit einem alten 750 oder nem Phenom zocken. Wenn der 1600x auf 4 Ghz läuft laufen alle Spiele die der TE genannt hat locker, deshalb meine Empfehlung. Die Zeit der IPC hungrigen Spiele neigt sich dem Ende zu, wenn man z.B. bei Ghost Recoon sieht was mit guter Optimierung möglich ist. So ein Spiel wäre mit einem Dual Core kaum realisierbar.



Ich finds immer wieder amüsant zu sehen, wie gut Ghost Recon (bzw. generell Ubisoft Spiele) auf viele Kerne optimiert ist...10 Kernen/20 Threads @2GHz schaffen über 60fps, während bei weniger Kernen/Threads die fps komplett im Keller sind.


----------



## Serod (25. Mai 2017)

Hallo
ich entschuldige mich für mein spätes auftreten^^

Das sind alles sehr interessante Ansichten 
Ich gehe schon in die Richtung das System länger zu nutzen sprich ca.5 Jahre oder länger weshalb ich das System auch zukunftsorientiert zusammenstellen wollte.
Wenn ich mir alles so durchlese, scheint es eher in Richtung Ryzen zu gehen.

Ich habe leider vergessen zu erwähnen das ich noch ein Shinobi Gehäuse mit 2 - 3 Lüftern besitze würde das noch ausreichen ? oder ist ein anderes notwendig ?
Mich würde auch noch interessieren, weshalb das Netzteil nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist ?


----------



## scimitare (25. Mai 2017)

Dein Gehäuse reicht aus und kann natürlich weiterverwendet werden!

Das Netzteil reicht nicht mehr aus, weil die Technik zu alt ist und neue Hardware auch neue Anforderungen an die Stromversorgung stellt.


----------



## Serod (25. Mai 2017)

Das hört sich gut an, hoffe das passt dann alles mit Lüftern ^^
Anfangs hatte ich mir ein Budget von ca 700 - 750 € angelegt  hätte nicht gedacht das ich so viel einsparen werde  

Dann kann ich ja demnächst alles bestellen  

Gibt es noch etwas was man verbessern könnte ? 
Oder vielleicht ein paar Tipps für später ?


----------

